
At Uber, the inmates are running the asylum - ForHackernews
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/22/opinion/joe-nocera-ubers-rough-ride.html?_r=0
======
cheez
> Companies that never grow up tend to go the way of Groupon or MySpace, two
> now-faded comets. As good as Uber’s app is, there are limits to how much bad
> publicity it can absorb before it hurts the bottom line.

> At Uber, the inmates are running the asylum. That needs to change, while
> there’s still time.

Neither of the failure of the given examples had anything necessarily to do
with bad publicity so they are unrelated to Uber. Groupon had a bad business
model, but it still makes a ton of revenue.

I have the impression here that someone is trying to oust someone at Uber for
whatever reason. If the shareholders had a problem with the execs, they'd make
it known. Internet mobs can be effective, but why is the mob being unleashed
against Uber? Who is benefiting?

------
n0rm
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRNYqsMIbg0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRNYqsMIbg0)

